# Classical Music DVD's You've just Seen



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

The idea is sorta similar as that of the "What are you listening to right now" thread, but this one's for dvd's instead of cd's. So, if you've just seen a concert, a documentary or an opera on dvd.........

I saw these two a short while ago and I love both










Martha plays the Schumann piano concert, Liszt's "Funérailles" and Ravel's "Jeux d'eau." This was originally recorded in 1977 for Canadian television. Here's a few youtube bits from this dvd....




















This one was recorded at Glyndebourne in 1973. The guys are perfectly acceptable, but the ladies steal the show here - Ileana Cotrubas, Frederica Von Stade and a still young Kiri Te Kanawa who's voice was simply gorgeous. A few youtubes from this dvd....


----------

